# Clog Chopper



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Have any of you tried these kind of blades?
What do you guys think?

http://www.drainbrain.com/pro/propdf/ClogChoppers.pdf


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

What's the price tag on one?


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

3" $177
4" $239

I think it's too much money for what it is. That is why I'm asking to see if anyone had tried them.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They would rock for pulp stoppages.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I own a 3" and it works great ! They are pricey though. I just always check the screw for tightness and wear , don't want to lose that sucker in the drain.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

ShaneP said:


> I own a 3" and it works great ! They are pricey though. I just always check the screw for tightness and wear , don't want to lose that sucker in the drain.


Have you used it against heavy roots? 
What size cable are you using the blade with?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I just happened to buy the 2" today. I've never used one either but for the price I hope it is worth it. Feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll wait for your feedback before I pull the trigger. 
If you don't mind keep us updated.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like they would be great for getting stuck with... :laughing:


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I run 5/8" cable on a speedrooter 91 with my 3". To date no problems with it, I have not used it on heavy roots though.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

ShaneP said:


> I run 5/8" cable on a speedrooter 91 with my 3". To date no problems with it, I have not used it on heavy roots though.


Anything with that much engineering and price tag better do pretty darn well against anything.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Anything with that much engineering and price tag better do pretty darn well against anything.


That style cutter been around for years. Its a tulip cutter, my dad has one that is 40+ years old.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> That style cutter been around for years. Its a tulip cutter, my dad has one that is 40+ years old.


Yeah, I think I remember Flexible Plumbertool having it in their catalog long ago. Well, it wasn't a catalog, I had a bunch of products pages stapled together on one corner, but the same idea.

I have a bunch of those old things, somewhere, including some sales stuff from the seventies when some big sled machines was only about 4-500 bucks.


----------



## dave-k (Apr 11, 2012)

The work great and definitely get the job done, but are pricey.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

dave-k said:


> The work great and definitely get the job done, but are pricey.




Really ? What have you used it on ?


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

i know a guy who has one of these. Loves them for grease and soft blockages that are notorious for "healing" behind the cutter.

i like my cart jetter for those kinda jobs.


----------

